# Jogging vs. Sprinting



## Lumber (5 Nov 2007)

Fact: Jogging burns fat, Sprinting burns MORE fat. 
Fact: Jogging burns fat while you jog, while sprinting will cause your body to continue burning fat for anywhere from 24-36 after your exercise.
Fact: Sprinting will increase your VO2 max much faster and to a greater extent than jogging.
Fact: Jogging will cause your body to burn muscle tissue after anywhere from as little as 25mins of joggins to 1 hour of jogging. 
Fact: You can complete a highly intense, exhausting sprinting routine in less than 15 mins, warm up and cool down included.
Fact: It will take around 30 mins for a relatively fit person to run 5km at an easy going pace. (obviously this figure can vary greatly, but you get my point)
Fact: Sprinting is fast, intense, and to the point; jogging is long, mundane and boring.

Question: _*Why do people jog at all?*_

Point to add: I used sprinting because it is so similar to jogging (locomotion in a bi-pedal fashion), but I could as easily have substituded swimming or spinning, among others.


----------



## JBoyd (5 Nov 2007)

Although you make a very good point, personally I like to Jog over Sprinting,  Sprinting can be very hard on certain body parts if your form is bad, also some people may not have the endurance or stamina to sprint for very long. I also find that sprinting works different muscle groups in me then Jogging (perhaps because they are actually being used in sprinting). Perhaps a compromise of both? training that included jogging and sprinting?


----------



## Munxcub (5 Nov 2007)

You need to do both as they work different neurological and energy pathways.


----------



## scoutfinch (5 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> First:  define Jogging and Sprinting before conducting comparisons.  Where does running/middle distance racing/long distance running fit into your spectrum
> Fact: Jogging burns fat, Sprinting burns MORE fat.  Source?
> Fact: Jogging burns fat while you jog, while sprinting will cause your body to continue burning fat for anywhere from 24-36 after your exercise.  Source?
> Fact: Sprinting will increase your VO2 max much faster and to a greater extent than jogging. Need I call for source again?
> ...


----------



## Infanteer (5 Nov 2007)

We don't jog in the Army, we run.  At least where I'm at right now.


----------



## Lumber (5 Nov 2007)

FOr those (he) of you who may have found my words brazzen, here are several sources to back me up:
http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/sampleworkouts/a/30sec_sprints.htm
http://www.ediets.com/news/article.cfm/cmi_2228576/cid_3/code_30177
http://ezinearticles.com/?What-Is-HIIT?-Its-Called-High-Intensity-Interval-Training&id=710157
http://www.alun.dk/artikler.asp?ID=369 "No More Go Slow Cardio"  ;D

The first comple of my 'facts' relate to the overall effectiveness of sprinting, indicating that it is a far superior exercise. The final two relate to the lifestyle choice of jogging vs. sprinting. This is more subjective. If you want to be able to maximize your time, sprinting is where it's at. And yes, I may have slipped my opinion in there. But if I want to go run a 10km at an easy pace, I have to put aside over an hour of my time. That an hour of jogging. Slow, easy, repetitive jogging. I suppose if you want to get away from something, clear your mind, then thats fine, but I would rather spend the remaind of that hour+ doing something more productive (weight room anyone?). Jogging just feels like a waste of time compared to sprinting (or spinning, swimming). Opinion, maybe, but theres logic there. 

As for the 19 minute 5k, as Infanteer said, thats running, not jogging.



			
				JBoyd said:
			
		

> Although you make a very good point, personally I like to Jog over Sprinting,  Sprinting can be very hard on certain body parts if your form is bad, also some people may not have the endurance or stamina to sprint for very long. I also find that sprinting works different muscle groups in me then Jogging (perhaps because they are actually being used in sprinting). Perhaps a compromise of both? training that included jogging and sprinting?



Excellent point my friend, I agree totally. I'll step back and say, obviously, that any exercise routine requires that one's physical health and level of fitness be taken into account. Myself, I find that if I run a long distance at a slow pace, my knees, shins, and hips start to feel very sore from the constand up-down pounding. I need a faster pace so I can get a rotation going in my stride that relieves some pressure.


----------



## JBoyd (5 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> Excellent point my friend, I agree totally. I'll step back and say, obviously, that any exercise routine requires that one's physical health and level of fitness be taken into account. Myself, I find that if I run a long distance at a slow pace, my knees, shins, and hips start to feel very sore from the constand up-down pounding. I need a faster pace so I can get a rotation going in my stride that relieves some pressure.



See for me its the opposite, kinda. When I jog/run I generally run out of breath before any muscle soreness or inablilty kicks in. Yet when I sprint I start to feel the pressure within my knee, and I feel it burn in my quad. Perhaps I am just not conditioned for sprinting (yet). However, not matter how you run, jog, or sprint... form is key.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Nov 2007)

Fact: Brucie is wondering what the point of this thread was supposed to be.


----------



## Lumber (5 Nov 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Fact: Brucie is wondering what the point of this thread was supposed to be.



To determine WHY, when one excludes matters of physical health and fitness level, one would choose to try and improved their cardio and overall level of fitness by adhering to a working routing that involves long slow jogs as opposed to shorter, quicker, higher intensity exercises such as sprinting, swimming and spinning.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Nov 2007)

Because I like long slow jogs?


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> To determine WHY, when one excludes matters of physical health and fitness level, one would choose to try and improved their cardio and overall level of fitness by adhering to a working routing that involves long slow jogs as opposed to shorter, quicker, higher intensity exercises such as sprinting, swimming and spinning.



And why did you chose the Navy as oposed to the Army or Air force ?

Or are you just here crusading ?


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Nov 2007)

You have a point and there are pros and cons of each, but the people who design the military running standards and other PT expectancies know what they're doing.  That being said I'm sure that what we are required to do is beneficial.  I agree that practicality wise, sprinting and fast pace running is more applicable to a real situation.  I assume you don't see a lot of troops "jogging bullets."  I like jogging, I like running, so I'm unbiased.  Maybe some people just like to go for a slow pace jog for an hour cause they like spending that much time doing so.  Me, I have no patience for that sometimes so ya I just run from 7.5km+ until I fall down .  So I guess the bottom line is....... good point and your right, but in the end.....

"Different strokes for different folks"

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## Lumber (5 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> And why did you chose the Navy as oposed to the Army or Air force ?



Cheap Beer on Ship.  



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Or are you just here crusading ?



I'm not sure I follow?


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> Cheap Beer on Ship.



I joined the AF for all that TD money i get, therefore it doesnt matter to me what the price of beer is.  My point is, that fast or slow, its a matter of preference. You come here and ask "why would someone run slow....blah blah blah".....you made your choice, leave others to do what they want without calling them stupid ( which is what you have done for all intensive purposes). Next you will be telling me that theres no way in hell i can possibly be fit because i jog.  Hogwash !!!



> I'm not sure I follow?



How about now ?


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Next you will be telling me that theres no way in hell i can possibly be fit because i jog.  Hogwash !!!



Agreed, both jogging and sprinting have similar results.  Some people prefer long jogs, others like short runs, like I said its all preference, no one is more right than the other.  Just keep in mind when the day comes to run for your life, chances are you will want to do it FAST 

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2007)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Just keep in mind when the day comes to run for your life, chances are you will want to do it FAST



 :

I never said i couldnt run fast........i just said i prefer slower speeds

But thanks.......i wouldnt know anything about running for my life...its not like i havent been overseas before or anything


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Nov 2007)

Lol sorry CDN I wasn't saying that run for your life thing to you, it was just a general statement. 

Take care, Kyle


----------



## Torlyn (6 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> FOr those (he) of you who may have found my words brazzen, here are several sources to back me up:
> http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/sampleworkouts/a/30sec_sprints.htm



Um, you were talking about the time that jogging takes up, and you believe this article is showing the better way?

Per the article:
Warm up - 10 minutes
Sprints - 8x30 seconds.  4 minutes.
Rest and recovery between each set - 3x8 minutes.  24 minutes.

So, your high speed workout has just burned up 38 minutes, not including stretching.  

It's an interesting idea, and I'm sure it works for many, but I don't think the time difference between jogging and sprinting is valid...

T


----------



## Lumber (6 Nov 2007)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> Um, you were talking about the time that jogging takes up, and you believe this article is showing the better way
> 
> It's an interesting idea, and I'm sure it works for many, but I don't think the time difference between jogging and sprinting is valid...
> 
> T



Umm I was thinking more along the lines of:

Warm up: 4 mins running at 50% effort
Exercise: 20 seconds sprinting (thats 100% maximum exertion) followed by 10 seconds rest (walking, jogging) repeated for 4 minutes. Thats 8 sprints. ( (20s+10s) * 8 = 240 seconds = 4 mins)
Cool down: 4 mins running at 50% effort

Total Time: 12 minutes, and you are exhausted!


----------



## Armymedic (6 Nov 2007)

How'd I miss this thread last night...?  ???

Lets talk running....

NCdt Lumber ,
You make a valid point and you are not wrong, just misinterpreting your info. To be a better runner, then you need to work both long slow runs (jogs) with shorter, high intenstity runs (sprints). Every competitive distance running training plan incorporates both, the only difference is the distance and intensity of those sprints. As part of a 7 day training plan, you should have 2 interval days (sprints), a pace day (running at race pace or % of) and a slow day (jogging).

In 10 km (and longer) training, you throw in what is called 800's (basically its a 800 m/2 min sprint, followed by jogging rest, and repeat) as part of your interval/sprint tng. Basically, you can do the same thing with intervals of 200, 400, 600 or if you are a true sadist 1000m, depending on the distance and speed you are training.



			
				NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> Umm I was thinking more along the lines of:
> 
> Warm up: 4 mins running at 50% effort
> Exercise: 20 seconds sprinting (thats 100% maximum exertion) followed by 10 seconds rest (walking, jogging) repeated for 4 minutes. Thats 8 sprints. ( (20s+10s) * 8 = 240 seconds = 4 mins)
> ...



The workout you decribe is called Tabata intervals, and you can do them with any exercise. And while I have never tried it running, I can honestly say that workout will kick your ass with whatever activity you do. A suggestion, you can cut the warmup time down by half.

But regardless of what ever type of workout you do, the amount of TIME you spend doing it will be relatively close to the same. 40 mins of running 3-5 tmes a week is not too much to improve your ability.


----------



## JBoyd (6 Nov 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> The workout you decribe is called Tabata intervals, and you can do them with any exercise. And while I have never tried it running, I can honestly say that workout will kick your *** with whatever activity you do. A suggestion, you can cut the warmup time down by half.



+1 to that, I tired Tabata Intervals within a few of my workouts, more specificly Crunches, Situps & Pushups, certainly kicked my ass, I did not finish very well


----------



## rytel (7 Nov 2007)

I've been doing HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) for the last couple years when I run, so I must agree with the benefits of sprinting.  

I do 3 minutes warm up at 60% effort, then 1 minute at 100%, 1 minute 60%, repeating until I hit 15 minutes, then a 3 minute cooldown.
So I'm done in 18 minutes, and it's extremely fun.  This is almost always on a treadmill at the gym. 

Occasionally I'll do a 5 minute warm up, followed by a mile at the fastest pace I can keep up, then a 5 minute cooldown. I just beat my personal best of a 6 minute mile the other day! 

I also run outside 1 or 2 times per week, for 5 to 10 km depending on how much time I have, so I have a good mix of sprint intervals, prolonged runs, and longer distance.  I believe it's important to mix up your activities, so you don't become accustomed to the same thing every time.

I feel very confident as a runner for both sprints and long distance, so when I started getting back into the pool this September, to work on my swimming technique and stamina, I felt sadly inadequate when I crap out after 6 lengths of front crawl, and the person next to me is doing 20 lengths with ease.

So my further advice is... if you run all the time, add some swimming to your routine as well for a humbling experience!


----------



## kayakguyt72 (9 Nov 2007)

The answer to all of this discussion is Crossfit.  It brings it all together with aerobic and anaerobic exercises, including days where you sprint and other days where a nice slow jog is conducted.  The more variety you do in your workout the more your fitness will develop.   and the exercises where you aren't running at all give a great aerobic/anaerobic workout.  Just a thought.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Nov 2007)

kayakguy72 said:
			
		

> The answer to all of this discussion is Crossfit.



Apparently it will also be the cure to the common cold..........


Folks, we have a Crossfit thread. Don't bring it here.


----------



## GDSM MTL (28 Feb 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Fact: Jogging burns fat, Sprinting burns MORE fat. (False, sprinting burns SUGAR first, then fat)
> Fact: Jogging burns fat while you jog, while sprinting will cause your body to continue burning fat for anywhere from 24-36 after your exercise.
> Fact: Sprinting will increase your VO2 max much faster and to a greater extent than jogging.
> Fact: Jogging will cause your body to burn muscle tissue after anywhere from as little as 25mins of joggins to 1 hour of jogging.
> ...


----------



## muskrat89 (28 Feb 2008)

Matt Fury recommends hill sprints instead of jogging, as well.  www.mattfurey.com


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Feb 2008)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> What about a 19 minute 5 K?



You "jog" much faster than I, Scout. I'm at 23 minutes right now and that's giving it all I've got. You must run like a deer!   

Run, jog, sprint, crawl...who cares? As long as we are getting and staying fit, that's what really matters, is it not?


----------



## Corey Darling (29 Feb 2008)

Wow, i seriously need to get in shape.

Im only 140 pounds, 5' 9"  and can only jog all of 1500m before i need to take a 2-3 minute rest.

I'll try the sprinting interval method.


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Feb 2008)

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> Wow, i seriously need to get in shape.
> 
> Im only 140 pounds, 5' 9"  and can only jog all of 1500m before i need to take a 2-3 minute rest.
> 
> I'll try the sprinting interval method.



About 6-7 weeks ago, I started my get-back-to-running program. At first, I alternated walking and running (with more walking than running, to be honest). It takes a while to build up your endurance and trying to do too much too soon generally backfires - you'll either make yourself so sore and tired, you won't want to do it again, or you'll injure yourself. Anyhoo, after a few weeks of the walk/run routine, gradually doing more running than walking, I was finally able to run 3-4 K without stopping. It's only in about the last 2 weeks that I've been running the full 5 K and the past two days I've gotten my time down to 23 minutes. I'm sure it will be several more weeks before I can match Scout's time (if ever!  ). 

Do whatever you are comfortable doing. Don't push yourself too hard, but do push yourself. That's the only way you're going to get stronger and faster. For me, the push-ups have been a far bigger challenge. I can now do five, and I've been at it as long as I have at the running!  :


----------



## OkotoksRookie (29 Feb 2008)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Matt Fury recommends hill sprints instead of jogging, as well.  www.mattfurey.com


Matt Furey is EVIL!
His workouts beat the hell outta me! 
However gains have been quite impressive. If you wanna quick peek-a-boo at some of his stuff it's been posted on Youtube



			
				Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Don't push yourself too hard, but do push yourself. That's the only way you're going to get stronger and faster.



Truer words have never been spoken. Expecially when starting a running program, also never underestimate the power of stretching! (P.S. Grats on your hard earned gains CG)


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Mar 2008)

OkotoksRookie said:
			
		

> (P.S. Grats on your hard earned gains CG)



Thanks. Still a ways to go yet, though!


----------

